# 08-12 fuel pump/filter change



## plucas989 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been having problems with my 08 brute bogging out on me, I checked fuel pressure and I was getting right around 40psi while it was bogging (hard to read the guage when i was bouncing around). I finally gave up and took it to the dealer. He told me that the fuel pump was bad. I ordered one off the internet and brought it to him. I was told to order a fuel pump for a 2013 brute because they have a serviceable fuel filter. When I got the new pump it was identical to the 08 pump. So the dealer mechanic and I took the old pump and the new pump apart!! Kind of scary with a new $500 pump. What we discovered was that the pumps were identical!!! we took the filter off the new pump and installed it on the old pump, put the old pump back in the brute and it runs fine (so far)!!!!! 

Conclusion:
I was told the 08-12 did not have a changeable fuel filter inside and on the oem parts breakdowns they do not call out a filter but if you order a filter for a 2013 brute it will fit in the other pump!! Hope this helps some people out and saves you from buying a $500 pump!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

U can get a filter for the 08-12 brutes at any auto parts store. Its an airtex brand.

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Theres tons of this info in the Kawasaki section so if anyone was wondering about more pump mods.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Same thing happened to my 2012. Filter was clogged and my service manual specifically said it was non serviceable, so I took it in thinking it would be under warranty...long story short I saw the replacement part listed in 2013 manual and the dealer didn't cover my issue....so a $15 part and my time ended up costing me $391...lesson learned to look on here more when I have issues!


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

How do you get the filter back into the housing ? No matter how hard I tried I couldn't get it to pop back up into the housing like it should. Maybe its just me but I tried & tried. I didn't wanna force it to much cause I was afraid id crack the housing.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you mean getting it back into the white housing? There r three or four tabs that click in to lock the housing together. Usually much harder to get it open than back together


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

No I meant the filter in the lower housing


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

ruffin outlaw said:


> No I meant the filter in the lower housing


The sock filter on the bottom? Can you post a pic? I've had mine apart a couple of times now. I'm sure we can work out the issue. Is the filter the same as the old one? I remember my replacement was longer and I had to fold it up at the end.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am not sure what you are asking?? You mean the sock filter or the bottom of the filter housing the sock filter sits in? All the pieces of the filter housing snap together...they can only be snapped together one way if I recall


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> The sock filter on the bottom? Can you post a pic? I've had mine apart a couple of times now. I'm sure we can work out the issue. Is the filter the same as the old one? I remember my replacement was longer and I had to fold it up at the end.


I'm not sure if the filter will be the same or not. Mines a 2010 like yours & the replacement is a 2013 filter. I haven't received the new filter yet. I tried placing the filter back into the bottom of the pump assembly & was trying to get the filter to sit in the housing level before I snapped the lower cover back on. I never could get the filter reinstalled properly when I was trying to get it back together. I hope this info helps. Thanks for the reply

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------



gtsum2 said:


> I am not sure what you are asking?? You mean the sock filter or the bottom of the filter housing the sock filter sits in? All the pieces of the filter housing snap together...they can only be snapped together one way if I recall


The bottom of the filter housing the sock filter sits in. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

the replacement sock filter you ordered will work fine. Another option (in a pinch) is a fuel filter for a 1985 MIts Galant, part numberfs131 or fs139. I used this on mine and it works fine. It is a little larger than the stock one, so it you cram it up in there before snapping the bottom thing onto the filter housing (800 miles since I used this and it is working fine)

The sock filter just snaps onto the tube thing at the bottom..mine was actually a little looser fit on the dingle berry tube thing than the stock one, but once you get it on there, and then snap the lower "bowl" portion of the filter housing on, you are good to go. 

Couple of questions for you (so you dont have the same issues I did):

1) Did you clean or punch out the internal screen filter up inside the pump housing? If you do not do this, it will likely plug again. It is hard to see, but search this thread ealier and there are pics of it. I took a dental pick and poked holes in mine and then flushed it out real good and blew compressed air in there to make sure the pieces were out

2) If you do the above, then you should install an inline fuel filter after the fuel tank and before fuel injectors. I bought one at autozone or someplace for like 5 bucks and cut the fuel line about 12 inches after it goes out of the tank and installed it (it rests behind the side plastics of the quad). 

3) There is a reason your filter is getting plugged...the only two reasons are the tank vent valve and or when you fill the fuel tank. The stock location of the tank vent valve is terrible..it looks like it goes into the rear frame and you would think it would go up...but it does not...it ends right there at the frame...if you get into mud and water it can allow that junk to get into your tank. I bought fuel line and ran my tank vent valve line all the way to the pod area and then put a cheap stone fuel filter on the end of it. Finally, sometimes the gas you put in can have junk in it....or you get mud spilled into the tank when filling up...order yourself one of these tank condoms from Profill fuel filters in australia and you will be good to go....

HOME

The first TWO times my filter plugged I only replaced the sock filter...and had the same issues come back after about 200 miles each time (I dont use my quad as a submarine either..I trail ride aggressively but do hit the mud and water when I come across it...but I dont get in deep deep). The last time (at about 700 miles on my 2012 Brute) I did the above steps and it has been good to go for the past 800 miles


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Preciate the reply man. I have not punched holes through my internal filter yet. I have my vent ran to the pod. I usually use a Mr funnel funnel when it comes to my fuel going into the tank as advertised on here. I gave thought about getting one of those pro fill sock internal tank filters, might have to do that. I think honestly my whole problem was an almost fouled set of plugs & a dirty idle air control valve (believe it or not). I cleaned the iacv & changed the plugs & so far she's screaming like Hell again. I think the dirty iacv caused my plugs to almost foul out. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sure thing. Good luck!


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

http:// https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6MdDEjq8zQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Hopefully this is the video link. Before I cleaned the iacv it wouldn't odor constantly & it would bust out mid throttle.

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

Kyle Lawrence Brute Force - YouTube

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Kyle Lawrence Brute Force - YouTube


----------

